# Minimalist hydration hip pack???



## cobrakillerta (Nov 18, 2007)

I currently use a Camelbak Flash Flo LR hip pack for most of my rides. I also have a Camelbak Mule for all day big trips. 

I love the idea of a hippack for hydration, but my Camelbak Flash Flo LR is still a bit larger than I need. I don’t carry THAT much when i ride nowadays. 

What is the most streamlined hydration waist pack with the following criteria? 

- 1L bladder capacity or so
- Just enough room to carry a multi-tool and small backcountry research Tulbag
- I do NOT want a pack that carries water bottles 
- Streamlined comfortable fit


----------



## Spin Cycle (Nov 6, 2004)

https://www.evocusa.com/collections/hydration-packs/products/hip-pack-3l-1-5l-bladder

https://www.evocusa.com/collections/frontpage/products/hip-pouch-1l

I have this 1 L hip pack and love it excellent construction and great belt


----------



## Poopshute (Mar 25, 2010)

I’m loving the osprey seral. 1.5L bladder, plenty of space to pack whatever. Purpose built for MTB by on LR of the best pack companies out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

